# So what happens in the mafia thread?



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2020)

Its been there a year or two now and I have never looked?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 25, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Its been there a year or two now and I have never looked?


We've been playing this game for about a year or so now. The premise is that you have a few people who are "Mafia", and the rest are "Townies." The goal is for the Mafia to eliminate everyone else, or for the townies to determine who the mafia are and eliminate them. Whoever meets their team's goal first wins.

The catch is that, on the surface, everyone appears to be the same, and everyone votes "during the day" together to eliminate one person. So it's a game of psychology, deception, and people-reading.

We got enough attention that @RBHeadge PE participated for "Team EB" on a multi-forum mafia tournament a couple months ago.

In addition we have a fun time conversing about other things.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 25, 2020)

There's also quite a bit of logic and game theory too.

But beyond the game itself, it a great way to do team and community building with other posters. We socialize during and between games. Its a great way to stay active in between the high traffic exam periods.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 25, 2020)

And @JayKay PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE kill people off in really gruesome ways.

I've been woodchipped 3 times? 4 times? Once on a dating show...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 25, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> And @JayKay PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE kill people off in really gruesome ways.
> 
> I've been woodchipped 3 times? 4 times? Once on a dating show...


Wasn't it @chart94 that started that?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 25, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Wasn't it @chart94 that started that?


It was!

But I died on a gd dating show via woodchipper!

AND IN A KNITTING COMPETITION!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 25, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> It was!
> 
> But I died on a gd dating show via woodchipper!
> 
> AND IN A KNITTING COMPETITION!


A woodchipper is a necessity for both. You never know.


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 25, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> It was!
> 
> But I died on a gd dating show via woodchipper!
> 
> AND IN A KNITTING COMPETITION!


I don't know what you're talking about.

Woodchipping?  In a dating show?  That'd be as ridiculous as @Audi driver, P.E. dressed as a femme fatale.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 25, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Woodchipping?  In a dating show?  That'd be as ridiculous as @Audi driver, P.E. dressed as a femme fatale.


Well, both have occurred, so by definition it's no longer ridiculous.


----------



## NikR_PE (Aug 25, 2020)

Just based on the conversation so far @Road Guy may have to start another topic

So whats happening in the "So what happens in the mafia thread"?


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 25, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> Just based on the conversation so far @Road Guy may have to start another topic
> 
> So whats happening in the "So what happens in the mafia thread"?


I mean, you're always maf, unless you're not.  Which is confusing.


----------



## NikR_PE (Aug 25, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, you're always maf, unless you're not.  Which is confusing.


Guilty unless proven innocent (which usually happens via lynching).


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 25, 2020)

I completely forgot about the Budweiser/Covid round, and I fucking modded it.  

Also, through that thread, we confirmed that @blybrook PE is actually a real bear and @Roarbark is a bork bork bork who is good with taking care of @ChebyshevII PE's 103 children.

It's a gas.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 25, 2020)

There was that time I had @NikR_PE runover by a come-from-away in an RV.

Which is one of the top posts in the maf thread. So I'm pretty proud of that.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 25, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Well, both have occurred, so by definition it's no longer ridiculous.


Must have been in one of the million posts I was tagged in that I never read. Not reading posts in there is a good plan, @Road Guy. It's worked for me. I believe I am the winningest player to date.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Aug 25, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Its been there a year or two now and I have never looked?


It's a freaking party, lemme tell ya.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 25, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> It's a lemon party, lemme tell ya.


FIFY


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2020)

So its kind of social?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 25, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> So its kind of social?


All of the above.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Aug 25, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> So its kind of social?


When we aren't murdering each other, yeah.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Aug 25, 2020)

Audi driver said:


> MadamPirate PE said:
> 
> 
> > It's a lemon party, lemme tell ya.
> ...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 25, 2020)

You going to join the fun @Road Guy?


----------



## SaltySteve PE (Aug 26, 2020)

@JayKay PE I vote for @Road Guy. Definitely Maf.


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 26, 2020)

@Road Guy was updating the site one evening when a shiver went down their spine.  Obviously, the A/C was off, so what could be the cause?  Perturbed, they left their desk, leaving behind a semi-functioning EB.com they had been working on, and began to check for possible sources down the hall.  The curled-up dog on the floor gave a gentle woof, as if in warning, but quickly calmed when they were shushed absentmindedly in response.

Plodding down the stairs, making sure to skip over the one that seemed to creak louder after 10PM, they approached the back door...which was oddly open.  The temperature of the air steadily increased as the approached, chasing off the initial chill but allowing a thick ball of dread to settle in their stomach.  A bead of sweat slowly tracked the valley of their spine as they reached the door jam, uncertain of reaching out to grab the knob that seemed oddly farther than usual.

Swallowing against the premonition, they slowly leaned past the door so they could check the backyard.  

A well-trimmed yard, enclosed by a fence, met their gaze.  The same thing they would have seen during the day was now highlighted by darker textures and a sliver of moonlight.  No person lurking in the shadows.  No large animal prepared to pounce.  Absolutely nothing to tear @Road Guy from their EB.com duties.

With a slam, the door closed, crunching the hand that had been resting on the door jam.  The bones shredded the delicate tissue, pressing against the thin skin of the back of their hand as if to push out, one finger already purpling at an alarming rate.  Before they were able to do more than cradle the injured limb to their chest, a heavy weight rammed into their side, causing them to roll off the deck and into the grass that had seemed so innocent only moments before.

"That's what you get for not fixing the reaction button," a voice said ominously, before a metal bat came into view with a sudden rush.  When the ringing faded slightly, @Road Guy had the disconcerting view of both their fence and their yard in a strange disjointed arrangement.  It's only when they felt pressure against their ear that they realized with horror that one eyeball had been forced from their skull and was now wetly resting on the cheek, pointed down at the grass.  Rolling over to vomit into the well-tended grass, they didn't see the second swing of the bat, only felt a sharp pop of pressure as the back of their skull was scattered across the backyard.

@Road Guy was a normal townie.

@SaltySteve was mafia.  Mafia wins.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 26, 2020)

JayKay is a good ... albeit dark... writer.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 26, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> @Road Guy was updating the site one evening when a shiver went down their spine.  Obviously, the A/C was off, so what could be the cause?  Perturbed, they left their desk, leaving behind a semi-functioning EB.com they had been working on, and began to check for possible sources down the hall.  The curled-up dog on the floor gave a gentle woof, as if in warning, but quickly calmed when they were shushed absentmindedly in response.
> 
> Plodding down the stairs, making sure to skip over the one that seemed to creak louder after 10PM, they approached the back door...which was oddly open.  The temperature of the air steadily increased as the approached, chasing off the initial chill but allowing a thick ball of dread to settle in their stomach.  A bead of sweat slowly tracked the valley of their spine as they reached the door jam, uncertain of reaching out to grab the knob that seemed oddly farther than usual.
> 
> ...


LIGHTNING ROUND!!!

(You have nothing to do today, do you?  )


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 26, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> LIGHTNING ROUND!!!
> 
> (You have nothing to do today, do you?  )


I HAVE SO MUCH TO DO TODAY AND I AM USING THIS AS STRESS/RAGE RELIEF


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2020)

So that was it? I played and now I am dead and dont have to play anymore?


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 26, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> So that was it? I played and now I am dead and dont have to play anymore?


That's a very @Audi driver, P.E. stance you have there.  You'd fit in perfectly.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2020)

Ive got to get the new covers on the TPS reports!

and Ive got 4 bosses this week, its been a long week for wednesday!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 26, 2020)

RG, I'm surprised one of the folks that play mafia hasn't said they could tell you but then they'd have to kill you.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 26, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> So that was it? I played and now I am dead and dont have to play anymore?


You would think that's how it works, but no.


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 26, 2020)

Audi driver said:


> You would think that's how it works, but no.


O hey, Audi.  Super excited to see what happens during this round that you're totally playing!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 26, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> O hey, Audi.  Super excited to see what happens during this round that you're totally playing!


I can't play. I'm modding.


----------



## SaltySteve PE (Aug 26, 2020)

I'd just like to state the fact that just because I was Mafia in this universe doesn't mean that I'm mafia in the actual mafia thread.


----------



## User1 (Aug 26, 2020)

SaltySteve said:


> I'd just like to state the fact that just because I was Mafia in this universe doesn't mean that I'm mafia in the actual mafia thread.


SUSPISH


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 27, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> SUSPISH


You're dead, you can't be suspicious or have squinty eyes!


----------



## chart94 PE (Sep 2, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Wasn't it @chart94 that started that?


yup lmao


----------



## csb (Sep 3, 2020)

I was super excited to see this thread to try to understand, but now I feel like I understand only 2% better than when I first opened this.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 3, 2020)

https://www.kqed.org/pop/10178/how-to-play-mafia-an-in-depth-guide-to-the-perfect-holiday-game

I find it funny how the admins are starting to take interest in the thread, as if it's something to watch for bad behaviour...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 3, 2020)

It would be great if [email protected] played with us.


----------



## JayKay PE (Sep 3, 2020)

csb said:


> I was super excited to see this thread to try to understand, but now I feel like I understand only 2% better than when I first opened this.


We have a new round starting on Tuesday, modded by @MadamPirate PE!! You can join and experience the nonsense!!!


----------



## User1 (Sep 3, 2020)

@mafia what say you


----------



## Dothracki PE (Sep 3, 2020)

csb said:


> I was super excited to see this thread to try to understand, but now I feel like I understand only 2% better than when I first opened this.


I am four games in and I have about a 52% understanding of how to play.

This website explains the game quite a little more than has been explained in this thread. Plus if you find the start of the rounds in the mafia thread, the game mods give a very detailed description of the rules. That I haven't fully committed to memory yet.


----------



## mafia (Sep 3, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> @mafia what say you


I cannot help but believe I would not make it past the first lynching, for obvious reasons.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 3, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> https://www.kqed.org/pop/10178/how-to-play-mafia-an-in-depth-guide-to-the-perfect-holiday-game
> 
> I find it funny how the admins are starting to take interest in the thread, as if it's something to watch for bad behaviour...


Heyy! That's my public radio station!


----------



## DLD PE (Sep 3, 2020)

Audi driver said:


> Must have been in one of the million posts I was tagged in that I never read. Not reading posts in there is a good plan, @Road Guy. It's worked for me. I believe I am the winningest whiniest player to date.


You never play, so how can you be the winningest player?

I fix'd your post.

Really just giving the OP an idea of what really goes on around here, since that was the question.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 4, 2020)

csb said:


> I was super excited to see this thread to try to understand, but now I feel like I understand only 2% better than when I first opened this.


i've played like 8 times I think, including modding twice, and I still have no idea what's going on. It's like Whose Line


----------



## JayKay PE (Sep 4, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i've played like 8 times I think, including modding twice, and I still have no idea what's going on. It's like Whose Line


But with more wood chippers and @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 4, 2020)

See, the fact that the vast majority of people enjoy it despite not completely understanding what’s going on is a testament to it’s fun!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 4, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> Plus if you find the start of the rounds in the mafia thread, the game mods give a very detailed description of the rules.


I don't believe any of that is true.


----------



## JayKay PE (Sep 4, 2020)

Audi driver said:


> Dothracki said:
> 
> 
> > Plus if you find the start of the rounds in the mafia thread, the game mods give a very detailed description of the rules.
> ...


Mafia instructions (let's see if it can be determined how it usually goes):


----------

